# background-free display tanks



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a really cool piece of driftwood that I removed from one of my old aquariums and was thinking of building a viv around it using it as a centerpiece with no background. 

I'm curious how many people have display vivs set up without backgrounds. I think these setups can make for some really interesting and distinctive displays. I've come across a few examples while browsing various threads (e.g. Grimm's "peninsula") but thought it would be useful to compile examples here in single thread. 

Post up pics of background-free display tanks if you have them!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a custom viv that is 12" wide x 12" long x 30" high and it's got a "tree stump" that goes from the bottom and touches the top. It's made out of acrylic pipes and clay. It works very well but you get a bit of clay shrinkage near the light but that can be fixed by wedging some moss or dirt in the gap.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd love to see this thread grow. Most people don't do background free displays because they are usually for 360 degree viewing which takes up a decent amount of space. 

regardless. 360 tanks are very nice.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

WeeNe858 said:


> I'd love to see this thread grow. Most people don't do background free displays because they are usually for 360 degree viewing which takes up a decent amount of space.
> 
> regardless. 360 tanks are very nice.


They can be a hassle. The actual construction isn't that bad but finding a place to put it where you can actually see 360 is very difficult.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

What i did was painted a piece of rigid foam insulation an olive greenish color and pressed it up against the back glass, I think it looks great...


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/70500-backgrounds-not.html

This question came up in the past as well, so this should give you a couple examples.


----------



## Dendromad (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's one we've just finished at work. 4ft diameter by 4ft high. Houses Ranitomeya imitator 'varadero' and Ameerega trivitatta.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Are those cast or real rocks? Its a neat design, don't often see something like that.

How are you doing filtration?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I've done 2 viv's w/o BG's and I thought they were going to be ugly, but I like them. A 20L for my Patricia and a 20H for my Green Tree frogs.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dendromad that column is amazing.....


Here is one I just finished for a group of R. variabilis 'Highland'....The only thing attached to the glass is the branch on the far end coming from the trunk.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I would also have to say the hardest thing about making a full 360 degree tank would be to find a spot for it. If, in fact, you do have a room large enough for a 360 tank, you cant just make a 30 gallon viv and call it a day...It'll look way out of place. Also, since you wouldnt have any walls to hide cords and electronic gizmos, you would need a clever throught tank column design similar to what Dendromad must have done.

Since you mentioned mine, I'll add a pic here. And for arguments sake, we will call the tree a "sideground", and not a background  I really just combined both methods though...


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree that situating a tank for 360 viewing is challenging, but I don't know if that's really a prerequisite for have a background-less display. In my opinion, these kinds of displays can make a striking visual impact even when viewed from only one direction - the key is to design them distinctively with this in mind (not just a regular looking viv that seems to be missing a background). 

Having some sort of prominent centrally-positioned hardscape is important for making these displays look good. Some of the examples already posted really exemplify this:

Dendromad's setup looks great. The cylindrical tank certainly helps, but I think it would still look great if it was in a cube-shaped tank that was only visible from the front.

Likewise with Grimm's setup. While it is technically a "sideground" tank, I think the other 2/3 of the tank (excluding the wall) still make for an awesome standalone display when viewed only from one side (essentially a background-free perspective).

Tedthefrog's 40 gal is another example I really like, and the setup that I'm envisioning for my current piece of driftwood would hopefully look something like this:









(from this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me.../34533-custom-40-gal-tree-stump-euro-viv.html)

Also, I wanted to mention that I fully realize the advantages of a background from the perspective of enhancing the livable space, hiding spots and planting areas of a viv. I was hoping to focus this discussion more on the aesthetic element (and gather up more example pictures in one place).


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's another one I found:









(from here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/74182-hexagonal-uroplatus-vivarium.html)

Another from the interwebs:


----------



## Dendromad (Jul 4, 2006)

VivariumWorks said:


> Are those cast or real rocks? Its a neat design, don't often see something like that.
> 
> How are you doing filtration?


They are real rocks, & pretty heavy! There is a sump underneath for water flow and filtration. There are guppies in the water area so this is required.

There is also a misting system installed, hiding the misting line was the tricky part as the reservior is underneath the tank. The "vines" wrapped around the tree are the misting lines. Electrics for the lighting/fans come down from the ceiling and for the pump/heater/misting pump are housed underneath the tank.


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

the_deeb said:


> Here's another one I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just so you know that second vivarium is in the photo gallery on the Vivaria Projects - intro movie site and they have more detail pics of it, there are some other amazing tanks on the site as well.

Len


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

im a new member only a couple of replies i really like the no back ground look i have a few myself that ive constructed have pictures that will be posted soon but i also like the back ground look more fun to make


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I like background free tanks because it helps me keep the temperatures down. You can't see alot of stuff through the tank if the plants are tall and thick.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

these tanks definitely take a little more of that skillful eye since you can't just let the plants grow in. Thats going to be my next challenge!


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Another spectacular viv:










(From this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/55500-90-gallon-cube-column-build.html)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Great looking Viv right there


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I think this one's incredible:









I was under the impression that broms, orchids and moss needed higher humidity than would be provided by an open-topped tank, but they seem to be thriving in this setup. Would the body of water in the base of the tank be enough to raise the humidity sufficiently? Any thoughts?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Not quite display but backgroundless.
These are nice from the National Zoo in Washington DC


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

the_deeb said:


> I think this one's incredible:
> 
> View attachment 24716
> 
> ...


I've had fire ball crosses simply planted in turface and out in pots to grow out some pups for cuttings without any problems. Many bromeliads will grow well in lower humidity.

Ed


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

the_deeb said:


> I think this one's incredible:
> 
> View attachment 24716
> 
> ...


I grow bromiliads (neos and crypts) in my apartment with no issues as far as humidity is concerned I set them
next to each other and they actually form a nice microclimate where the humidity will stay about 50-60% I'm sure with all the plants in that tank the relative humidity is around 60-70% which will grow most broms orchids and moss just fine.

Len


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

the_deeb said:


> I think this one's incredible:
> 
> View attachment 24716
> 
> ...


My guess is that the air IS humid enough (the tank is probably located somewhere humid in the world). It appears this person has aquatic plants growing emerged, and most need higher humidity, and since they are doing so well the person most likely has humid air.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

My old tank had no background









I sure wish I could find another of that big plant I had on the right. I still don't know what it was.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

What is the green and red plant in the front right corner of this tank?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i asked that exact same question
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/80758-begonia-id.html


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Work in progress...


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

gardennub said:


> What is the green and red plant in the front right corner of this tank?


My best guess is a Rex Begonia


----------

